# اسطوانة تعليم فيديو لبرنامج((autodesk land desktop) اعداد مهندس/أيمن قنديل- بروابط فورشير وميديافير



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (26 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخواني الاعزاء​ 

تلك المشاركة التي طالما وعدتكم بها وهي عبارة عن دورة مبسطة لتعليم برنامج الطرق الاشهر عالميا land desktop وهو برنامج خاص بحصر الكميات ورسم القطاعات التصميمية وخطوط الانابيب للغاز وخطوط المياه والتصميم الهيدروليكي وغيرها من الفوائد العظيمة لذلك البرنامج​ 






والان مع روابط تحميل البرنامج + الكراك​ 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 -CD1 ​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16426711c01c9936/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/164331499a8cb52e/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16437957f8824aa0/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/1646646545733be9/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16471042df02cdf6/​ 

Autodesk Land Desktop 2006 CD2 -2​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16480113e057ec58/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/1648487644c6a9da/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/165012499d0ac8ac/​ 
http://www.zshare.net/download/16504543fd153ab0/​ 

نسخة احدث​ 

Autodesk - AutoCAD Land Desktop 2009 Full ISO​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/112129698/aldt2k9.iso.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/112125155/aldt2k9.iso.r00
http://rapidshare.com/files/112134161/aldt2k9.iso.r01
http://rapidshare.com/files/112138624/aldt2k9.iso.r02
http://rapidshare.com/files/112142805/aldt2k9.iso.r03
http://rapidshare.com/files/112147101/aldt2k9.iso.r04
http://rapidshare.com/files/112151144/aldt2k9.iso.r05
http://rapidshare.com/files/112154640/aldt2k9.iso.r06
http://rapidshare.com/files/112158627/aldt2k9.iso.r07
http://rapidshare.com/files/112162829/aldt2k9.iso.r08
http://rapidshare.com/files/112167963/aldt2k9.iso.r09
http://rapidshare.com/files/112173158/aldt2k9.iso.r10
http://rapidshare.com/files/112178898/aldt2k9.iso.r11
http://rapidshare.com/files/112185046/aldt2k9.iso.r12
http://rapidshare.com/files/112191327/aldt2k9.iso.r13
http://rapidshare.com/files/112198222/aldt2k9.iso.r14
http://rapidshare.com/files/112205870/aldt2k9.iso.r15
http://rapidshare.com/files/112213364/aldt2k9.iso.r16
http://rapidshare.com/files/112220931/aldt2k9.iso.r17
http://rapidshare.com/files/112228801/aldt2k9.iso.r18​



والان مع الاسطوانة التعليمية​ 


الدرس الاول : create_new_project​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062736/96d4522d/1-create_new_project.html​ 

الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062833/ede2e19f/2-create_alignment.html​ 

الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062825/1d9a75eb/3-import_points_to_program.html​ 

الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062817/d8b94704/4-create_terrain_surface.html​ 

الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062807/c1a27645/5-create_cross_sections.html​ 

الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062799/fc84a736/6-cross_setion_part_1.html​ 

الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062785/ec29da5c/7-cross_section_part_2.html​ 

الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html​ 

رابط ملف البوربوينت​ 
http://www.4shared.com/file/230161214/95ceef23/learn_land_2006.html​ 
-------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
أو

 روابط جديدة على الميديافير من رفع ال م حيدر سعد
​ 


حيدر سعد قال:


> الدرس الاول : create_new_project​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?0ez9hg1k8vikx54​
> الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​
> http://www.mediafire.com/?kn446e40feo8dp3​
> ...





واخيرا اسالكم صالح الدعاء​ 

مهندس / أيمن قنديل​


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني


----------



## سنا الإسلام (26 فبراير 2010)

مجهود قيم بارك الله فيك ورزقك كل ما تتمنى فى الدنيا والآخرة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (26 فبراير 2010)

مجهود رائع المهندس
ايمن 
ويستحق التقيم 
باراك الله فيك 
ومزيد من المواضيع القيم


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (26 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولمن تحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## garary (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور تم التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## جمال الشريف1 (26 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزبلا


----------



## abedodeh (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا عاجزين عن الشكر يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Azhar Al-Shahir (27 فبراير 2010)

شكرأ يا اخي للمجهود الكبير في هذا العمل


----------



## حسام بوشكش (27 فبراير 2010)

الله يخلف عليك بالعلم النافع والعطاء الدائم ويجعلك معينا لاخوانك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## AMR GODA (27 فبراير 2010)

مجهود طيب


----------



## م/شيماء محمد (27 فبراير 2010)

بجد ربنا يجازيك كل خير ربنا يباركلك


----------



## eng.ahmadkaseem (28 فبراير 2010)

استاذ ايمن اش ما قلنا بيكون قليل بس نحن ما خرج غير ندعيلك انه الله يحقق يلي ببالك و شكرا كتير


----------



## hany_meselhey (28 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايمن انت بجد برافو عليك ومشكووور كل الشكر على هذا العمل وننتظر منك المزيد
:77::77::77::77::77::77::77:


----------



## حسام بوشكش (28 فبراير 2010)

الله يباركلك يا باشمهندس ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب


----------



## fageery (28 فبراير 2010)

*بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير، ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## hany_meselhey (28 فبراير 2010)

يا مهندس ايمن بالله عليك محتاجين شرح لبرنامج autocad civil 3d زى شرح اللاند وياريت تهتم


----------



## خشبيل (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك لله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## fageery (1 مارس 2010)

مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير، ونتمنى المزيد


----------



## عباس نوري (1 مارس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## garary (1 مارس 2010)

hany_meselhey قال:


> يا مهندس ايمن بالله عليك محتاجين شرح لبرنامج autocad civil 3d زى شرح اللاند وياريت تهتم



مع هذا الطلب وبارك الله فيك..............


----------



## mostafammy (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وياؤيت شرح civil وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## لؤي سوريا (2 مارس 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس أيمن


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (2 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## taha_ahmed (2 مارس 2010)

زاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخى الكريم و زادك الله علما


----------



## tamer shehab (3 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (3 مارس 2010)

شرح اكثر من ممتاز وننتظر المزيد وياريت لو فى شرح عن استخدام الاند فى الصرف والمياة واعمال الاند سكيب


----------



## عطيه امهدي (3 مارس 2010)

المهندس ايمن قنديل .... بارك الله فيك وجعله الله علماً 
ينفعنا في الدنيا ويرفع منزلتك في الاخره


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2010)

*جزاكم الله الف خير*​


----------



## talan77 (5 مارس 2010)

مششششششششكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق المساحة (5 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهوود الرائع 
ودائما للامام ان شاء الله:78::77:


----------



## إبراهيمان (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل وتلك الروح السامية في نشر العلم وتيسير تحصيله,أكثر الله من أمثالك وزادك علما ورفع من قدرك, فقد لبيت المطلب من قبل أن يطلب ,وأعطيت من قبل أن تسأل فلك الخير الكثير والفضل الجليل


----------



## ظريف بن ساسي (8 مارس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن
وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولمن تحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ*​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (12 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع وممتاز وياريت تشرح موضوع الشيت منجر لانه مهم وضرورري


----------



## el hatash (12 مارس 2010)

برنامج رائع
جزاك الله خيرا على الاستفادة


----------



## سليمان الهبوب (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً 

شكراً 

شكراً 

لو أقولها ليل و نهار 

ما تعبر عن إمتناني و شكري
سليمان الهبوب


----------



## سليمان الهبوب (12 مارس 2010)

شكراً 

شكراً 

شكراً 

لو أقولها ليل و نهار 

ما تعبر عن إمتناني و شكري
سليمان الهبوب


----------



## engk87 (13 مارس 2010)

thnxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nedal_dr (13 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف ألف عافية يا مهندس / أيمن قنديل


----------



## ماجدامام (13 مارس 2010)

تم تنزيل الملف بنجاح وبارك الله فى المهندس ايمن ونرجو معرفة برنامج فتح هده الملفات


----------



## صلاح الدين يحيي (13 مارس 2010)

فعلا مجهود كبير ...نسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة


----------



## عزت محروس (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علي سليم متولي (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود الجبار


----------



## sur_jeh (14 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع والعلم النافع


----------



## abdallahothman (14 مارس 2010)

اللهم احفظهم واغفر لهم وارحمهم


----------



## mostafammy (15 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## az1615 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك والله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## az1615 (20 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يااستاذنا الرائع
ان ملفات البرنامج الاصدار 6 لا يمكن تحميلها قد تكون المدة انتهت يرجى اعادة رفعها اذا امكن 
ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## body55 (15 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا عاجزين عن الشكر يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك.................................


----------



## talan77 (16 يوليو 2010)

شكرا .وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م قاسم محمد (16 يوليو 2010)

الف الف الف شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## احمد_سلوم (16 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## moeen mourad (17 يوليو 2010)

مشكور جزاك الله خير


----------



## هانى عامر (17 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو منك شرح الشيت مانجر


----------



## محمد يوسف شكر (17 يوليو 2010)

شكراً لكم على موقعكم العظيم


----------



## abozeid_20 (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً وإن شاء الله كلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## تامرالكفراوي (18 يوليو 2010)

زادك الله لماهوخيرللأمة الاسلامية


----------



## ghribo (18 يوليو 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا م.ايمن
ولكن الدرس الرابع لم ينجح التحميل. اريد المساعدة للحصول على الدرس الرابع .... شكرا


----------



## صبرى محمود (19 يوليو 2010)

الله يخلف عليك بالعلم النافع والعطاء الدائم ويجعلك معينا لاخوانك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## رجب سالم عبدالجواد (20 يوليو 2010)

*الله يخلف عليك بالعلم النافع والعطاء الدائم ويجعلك معينا لاخوانك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## ابن فضلان (21 يوليو 2010)

اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم انت يعطيك علم مالم تعلم وان يمن عليك بالعمل بما تعلم


----------



## eng_khalid11 (22 يوليو 2010)

مشكور
جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mohammad697 (29 يوليو 2010)

يعطيك 1000 عافية على هذه الخدمة .................................مشكور


----------



## هشام رحمون (30 يوليو 2010)

موضوع جد رائع


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (30 يوليو 2010)

ghribo قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا م.ايمن
> ولكن الدرس الرابع لم ينجح التحميل. اريد المساعدة للحصول على الدرس الرابع .... شكرا





شكرا جزيلا 
الدرس الرابع لا يمكن تحميله 
ارجو رفعة مرة اخرى على نفس الموقع او على موقع اخر وياريت ايكون الموقع يمكن استئناف التحميل 
والدروس السادس والسابع احجامها كبيرة ياريت تقليل احجامها


----------



## زهزوه (30 يوليو 2010)

ما شاء الله عمل متقن و متعوب عليه مشكور يالغالي و بوركت يداك


----------



## margreet (2 أغسطس 2010)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكور كتير أخى الكريم
وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
_


----------



## عماد العايد (3 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع مشكور يا اخي


----------



## منتصر عوض (3 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخي شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## منتصر عوض (3 أغسطس 2010)

رابط تنزيل البرنامج لايعمل


----------



## طارق حسن محمد فره (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا يا هندسه بارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 أغسطس 2010)

وسوف تتوالي الدروس علي نفس المشاركة


ارجو من الاعضاء ابداء رأيهم والتفاعل 


وارجو من المشرف اضافة المشاركات الجديدة باستمرار للمشاركة الاصلية​


----------



## ابراهيم بن سرور (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم وبارك فيك وكثر من امثالك , مهندس ايمن عندي ملاحظة وهو انك لم تقم بشرح موضوع المقاطع الطولية (( profiles )) كما لاحظت من عناوين الدروس التي قمت باعدادها كما ساكون شاكرا لك لو قمت بشرح ما يتعلق بالتصميم الهيدروليكي وخطوط المياه والانابيب في برنامج اللاند لانه لحد الان لم يتطرق احد الى شرح هذه المواضيع في اللاند.


----------



## adam_gg (31 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك فالماسك على العلم كالماسك على الجمر


----------



## أبوعايدى (1 سبتمبر 2010)

أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن نستخدمه فيما يحب ويرضا 


اللهم امين


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (4 سبتمبر 2010)

الله يجزيك بالخير ويجعل ماقدمت فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## المهندس عصام قنطار (4 سبتمبر 2010)

أشكر جميع الزملاء في المنتدى


----------



## حارث البدراني (4 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *​


----------



## civil devel (6 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورررر يسلموووو


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*جزاك لله خيرا وبارك الله فيك ​*​


----------



## نيروووو (21 سبتمبر 2010)

مجهود جبار وجارى التحميل................. وشكرا


----------



## ghribo (21 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا يأ يمون .


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (22 سبتمبر 2010)

سنا الإسلام قال:


> مجهود قيم بارك الله فيك ورزقك كل ما تتمنى فى الدنيا والآخرة





أحمد عصام الدين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير اخي ايمن ورزقك ما تتمني





دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> مجهود رائع المهندس
> ايمن
> ويستحق التقيم
> باراك الله فيك
> ومزيد من المواضيع القيم





ابو يحيى السوري قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن
> وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك
> وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولمن تحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ





garary قال:


> مشكوووووووووووور تم التحميل وبارك الله فيك





جمال الشريف1 قال:


> شكرا جزبلا





abedodeh قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا عاجزين عن الشكر يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك





ازهر الشاهر قال:


> شكرأ يا اخي للمجهود الكبير في هذا العمل





حسام بوشكش قال:


> الله يخلف عليك بالعلم النافع والعطاء الدائم ويجعلك معينا لاخوانك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك





hany_meselhey قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا مهندس ايمن انت بجد برافو عليك ومشكووور كل الشكر على هذا العمل وننتظر منك المزيد
> :77::77::77::77::77::77::77:





eng.ahmadkaseem قال:


> استاذ ايمن اش ما قلنا بيكون قليل بس نحن ما خرج غير ندعيلك انه الله يحقق يلي ببالك و شكرا كتير





م/شيماء محمد قال:


> بجد ربنا يجازيك كل خير ربنا يباركلك





AMR GODA قال:


> مجهود طيب





حسام بوشكش قال:


> الله يباركلك يا باشمهندس ويرزقك من حيث لاتحتسب





fageery قال:


> *بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير، ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك*





hany_meselhey قال:


> يا مهندس ايمن بالله عليك محتاجين شرح لبرنامج autocad civil 3d زى شرح اللاند وياريت تهتم





خشبيل قال:


> جزاك لله عنا خير الجزاء





fageery قال:


> مشكور أخي الكريم على مجهودك الكبير، ونتمنى المزيد





عباس نوري قال:


> شكرا





mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وياؤيت شرح civil وجزاك الله كل خير





لؤي سوريا قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير يا مهندس أيمن





taha_ahmed قال:


> زاك الله عنا كل خير يا اخى الكريم و زادك الله علما





tamer shehab قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا





عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> شرح اكثر من ممتاز وننتظر المزيد وياريت لو فى شرح عن استخدام الاند فى الصرف والمياة واعمال الاند سكيب





عطيه امهدي قال:


> المهندس ايمن قنديل .... بارك الله فيك وجعله الله علماً
> ينفعنا في الدنيا ويرفع منزلتك في الاخره





talan77 قال:


> مششششششششكور و بارك الله فيك





عاشق المساحة قال:


> مشكور اخي الكريم على المجهوود الرائع
> ودائما للامام ان شاء الله:78::77:





إبراهيمان قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا العمل وتلك الروح السامية في نشر العلم وتيسير تحصيله,أكثر الله من أمثالك وزادك علما ورفع من قدرك, فقد لبيت المطلب من قبل أن يطلب ,وأعطيت من قبل أن تسأل فلك الخير الكثير والفضل الجليل





ظريف بن ساسي قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن
> وجعل الله لك هذا العمل في موازين أعمالك
> وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولمن تحبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــ*​





ابراهيم بن سرور قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا مجهود رائع وممتاز وياريت تشرح موضوع الشيت منجر لانه مهم وضرورري





el hatash قال:


> برنامج رائع
> جزاك الله خيرا على الاستفادة





سليمان الهبوب قال:


> شكراً
> 
> شكراً
> 
> ...





سليمان الهبوب قال:


> شكراً
> 
> شكراً
> 
> ...





engk87 قال:


> thnxxxxxxxxx





nedal_dr قال:


> الله يعطيك ألف ألف عافية يا مهندس / أيمن قنديل





ماجدامام قال:


> تم تنزيل الملف بنجاح وبارك الله فى المهندس ايمن ونرجو معرفة برنامج فتح هده الملفات





صلاح الدين يحيي قال:


> فعلا مجهود كبير ...نسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة





عزت محروس قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> وجزاك الله خيرا





علي سليم متولي قال:


> شكرا علي المجهود الجبار





sur_jeh قال:


> جزاك اللة كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع والعلم النافع





abdallahothman قال:


> اللهم احفظهم واغفر لهم وارحمهم





mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا





az1615 قال:


> شكرا لك والله يوفقك يا رب





az1615 قال:


> شكرا لك يااستاذنا الرائع
> ان ملفات البرنامج الاصدار 6 لا يمكن تحميلها قد تكون المدة انتهت يرجى اعادة رفعها اذا امكن
> ولكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير





body55 قال:


> جزاك الله كل الخير فعلا عاجزين عن الشكر يا باشمهندس وبارك الله فيك.................................





م قاسم محمد قال:


> الف الف الف شكرا على هذه المشاركة الرائعة





احمد_سلوم قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير





moeen mourad قال:


> مشكور جزاك الله خير





هانى عامر قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا ونرجو منك شرح الشيت مانجر





محمد يوسف شكر قال:


> شكراً لكم على موقعكم العظيم





abozeid_20 قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً وإن شاء الله كلة فى ميزان حسناتك





تامرالكفراوي قال:


> زادك الله لماهوخيرللأمة الاسلامية





ghribo قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا م.ايمن
> ولكن الدرس الرابع لم ينجح التحميل. اريد المساعدة للحصول على الدرس الرابع .... شكرا





صبرى محمود قال:


> الله يخلف عليك بالعلم النافع والعطاء الدائم ويجعلك معينا لاخوانك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك





ابن فضلان قال:


> اسال الله العظيم رب العرش الكريم انت يعطيك علم مالم تعلم وان يمن عليك بالعمل بما تعلم





eng_khalid11 قال:


> مشكور
> جزاك الله عنا كل خير
> وبارك الله فيك





mohammad697 قال:


> يعطيك 1000 عافية على هذه الخدمة .................................مشكور





هشام رحمون قال:


> موضوع جد رائع





زهزوه قال:


> ما شاء الله عمل متقن و متعوب عليه مشكور يالغالي و بوركت يداك





margreet قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مشكور كتير أخى الكريم
> وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
> _





عماد العايد قال:


> مجهود رائع مشكور يا اخي





منتصر عوض قال:


> يا اخي شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الرائع وجعله الله لك في ميزان حسناتك وربنا يبارك فيك





طارق حسن محمد فره قال:


> شكرا يا هندسه بارك الله فيك





adam_gg قال:


> بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس وجعله فى ميزان حسانتك فالماسك على العلم كالماسك على الجمر





أبوعايدى قال:


> أسأل الله العظيم رب العرش العظيم أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وأن ينفعنا بما علمنا وأن نستخدمه فيما يحب ويرضا
> 
> 
> اللهم امين





ناصر العلى ناصر قال:


> الله يجزيك بالخير ويجعل ماقدمت فى ميزان حسناتك





المهندس عصام قنطار قال:


> أشكر جميع الزملاء في المنتدى





حارث البدراني قال:


> *جزاك لله خيرا وبارك الله فيك *​





civil devel قال:


> مشكورررر يسلموووو





نيروووو قال:


> مجهود جبار وجارى التحميل................. وشكرا





ghribo قال:


> جزاك اللة خيرا يأ يمون .






كل الشكر والتقدير لجميع الاعضاء الذين اتحفوننا بردودهم الجميلة والمشجعة وانتظروني في الجديد

جزاكم الله خيرا​

تعليم فيديو بالصوت والصورة لبرنامج Autodesk Civil 3d​


----------



## المساااااح (22 سبتمبر 2010)

بشمهندس أيمن كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الكبير والعظيم ونتمنى نري شرح ل Autodesk Civil 3d 2011

اعتقد انه من اهم البرامج فى العشر سنين اللى فاتت نظرا لامكانياته الكبيرة .... نتمنى ان يري شرحك الكريم النور قريبا


----------



## kanan (23 سبتمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مجهود تشكر عليه


----------



## sky one (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مرحبا حملت الدرس التعليمي الأول ومابيفتح وعم يطلع error كيف يتم التحميل بصورة صحيحة ارجو المساعدة كثير محتاجة هاالدروس التعليمية لهاالبرنامج اتمنى ان تكمل جميلك معي والله يوفقكم على الجهود المبذولة


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (6 أكتوبر 2010)

المساااااح قال:


> بشمهندس أيمن كل الشكر والتقدير لمجهودك الكبير والعظيم ونتمنى نري شرح ل autodesk civil 3d 2011
> 
> اعتقد انه من اهم البرامج فى العشر سنين اللى فاتت نظرا لامكانياته الكبيرة .... نتمنى ان يري شرحك الكريم النور قريبا





kanan قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا فعلا مجهود تشكر عليه





sky one قال:


> مرحبا حملت الدرس التعليمي الأول ومابيفتح وعم يطلع error كيف يتم التحميل بصورة صحيحة ارجو المساعدة كثير محتاجة هاالدروس التعليمية لهاالبرنامج اتمنى ان تكمل جميلك معي والله يوفقكم على الجهود المبذولة




جزاكم الله خيرا 

لقد قمت بالتاكد من الروابط وجميعها تعمل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اسال الله العظيم ان ينفعنا بماعلمنا


----------



## elhosiny1985 (28 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته كل عام وانتم بخير الاخوه المهندسين والعالم الاسلامي بخير انشاء الله ارجو من سيادتكم قبولي مشترك وزميل في هذا المنتدي الرائع والجميل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (29 نوفمبر 2010)

*اسال الله ان ينفعنا بما علمنا*


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن قنديل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
ولكن ارجوك كما نشرت المعرفه فى الوطن العربى عن برنامج اللاند ان تنشر المعرفه فى برنامج civil 3d وبارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
​


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## ahmed-567 (2 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 ديسمبر 2010)

البراء احمد عمر قال:


> السلام عليكم مهندس ايمن قنديل بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله عنا كل خير
> ولكن ارجوك كما نشرت المعرفه فى الوطن العربى عن برنامج اللاند ان تنشر المعرفه فى برنامج civil 3d وبارك الله فيك





تجد ما تطلبه علي هذا الرابط


http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t233464.html


اسال الله ان ينغعنا بما علمنا




​


----------



## saalaam (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يعطيك الف عافية يا بش مهندس

وياريت لو ترفع لنا باقي ملحقات البرنامج 
2009
Civil Design 
و
Autodesk Survey


----------



## mohamedazab (9 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## odwan (9 ديسمبر 2010)

رفع الله قدركم ونفع بكم


----------



## م/ سيد فراج ابوعيد (21 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ازيك يا قائد اعتقد انك مخلصتش لسه من ابو الشيح يا سيدى ربنا يخلصك منه على خير على العموم كل النشاط ده مش جديد عليك ربنا يقدرك وتفيد الناس كمان وكمان على فكره انا فى السعوديه


----------



## مصطفى الجمل (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## youssef00088 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا في الدنيا والاخرا


----------



## ظفرنواز (21 ديسمبر 2010)

thanks alot and best wishes....


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اسال الله ان يعيننا علي تكملة ما بدأنا*


----------



## ahmed-1968 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا مهندس أيمن
وغفر الله لك ولوالديك *
ونرجو منك بقية المحاظرات​


----------



## samahy13 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركلك يارب فعلاً مجهود رائع ربنا يجازيك عنه كل خير


----------



## elfaki (27 ديسمبر 2010)

أخى/ م. أيمن قنديل
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .
أخى بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً وأسأ ل الله أن يجعل هذا العمل الذى أفدتنا به صدقة جارية لك ويغفر لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين.


----------



## ود البلال (27 ديسمبر 2010)

الله يديك الصحه والعافيه


----------



## ابو مصطفى 91 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
بس الروابط كبيرة جدا


----------



## علاء محمد يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم :
اولا شكرا على الجهود المبذولة بوضع هذه الفيديوهات اللي استفدنا منها واشتغلنا بشركات وتصميم مزبوط منها
بس يا ريت اللي بيعرف اي اشي عن تصميم pipes وتصميم hydrology وتصميم شارع فيه اكثر من حارة 
صدقا استفدنا منها وخصوصا انو بلدي فلسطين فيها مشاريع كلها بتحسين البنية التحتية بندعي ربنا يحفظها ويبعد شر اليهود عنها وشكرا لكل واحد بيريد هالشغل يبتغي فيه وجه الله تعالى


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (28 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله في ذريتك إلى يوم الدين


----------



## م هلال علي (29 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يااخ ربنا يوسع رزقك ويبارك في اولادك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (1 يناير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء


----------



## مجتبى سيف (1 يناير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومة وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (3 يناير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الاعزاء*


----------



## ابراهيم حمدى محمد (6 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك كل الشروح والبرامج وتقديمك ليهم كان جيد جدا أكثر من رائع ونرجو منكم المزيد وتقبلوا خالص تحياتى واحترامى


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (10 يناير 2011)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين اعادة رفع الاسطوانة على الميديافاير رجاء وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## محمد عبد الكافى (10 يناير 2011)

بجد الله يبارك فيك ويرزقك ماتتمنى وانت نموذج للمسلم الصالح النافع الذى لايرتضى الاجر الامن الله


----------



## ابوعاطل (11 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## صلاح مصطفي (16 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته ,,, يا جماعة اين الملفات التي سنحملها لا يوجد اي رابط شغال ولم احمل اي شي


----------



## borqa (18 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المبروك امحمد ساسى (22 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم بارك الله فيك وفى من خلفوك وعلموك ونشكر الله لوجودك فى هدا الملتقى الطيب وبحمد الله قد تمت الاستفاده من هذه الدروس والحمدلله استغنينا عن جشع المهندسين الاجانب الغير عرب فى معظم الاعمال الهندسية بفضل الله وفضلك وشكرا انارك الله واعطاك الصحة والعافيه وانار طريقك وان شاء الله لك الجنة بأدن الله


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (5 فبراير 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## كتربلر (8 فبراير 2011)

أخواني الاعزاء ممكن برامج تخصصية عن أنشاء شبكات مياة الامطار والصرف الصحي


----------



## كتربلر (8 فبراير 2011)

أخواني الاعزاء أصحاب المنتدى بارك اللة فيكم على هذة الشروحات والبرامج وأتمنى من اللة لكم التوفيق أخواني الاعزاء عندي مجموعة جدأ كبيرة من الملفات والخرائط المعدة من قبل مكاتب أستشارية لمحطات المعالجة في مدينة الناصرية ومحطة معالجة مدينة الرفاعي في جنوب العراق بس ماعفت أن أرفعها على الموقع مع العلم أن هذة المخططات مصادقة من قبل مديرية مجاري ذي قار


----------



## معاذ الحاطي (12 فبراير 2011)

مشكوووووووووووور 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (13 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## عبدالقادر ابومسكه (15 فبراير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/230062741/47f15149/8-from_land_to_excel.html


----------



## عبدالقادر ابومسكه (16 فبراير 2011)

التحميل صعب


----------



## عبدالقادر ابومسكه (16 فبراير 2011)

مشكور


----------



## عبدالقادر ابومسكه (16 فبراير 2011)

http://www.4shared.com/file/cvokNELJ/_online.html


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (18 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## ذاكر الله دائما (19 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم يباشمهندس أيمن لو سمحت عندي سؤال بس فى برنامج civil 3d 
فى مسأله الاكويشن .... فى برنامج اللاند قديما كنت بعمل الاستيشن اكويشن من خلال ربط المسار الأصلي والمسار المعدل من خلال الخطوط اللى بيكون بينها منحنيات وبنتهي بمنحني وبعمل عند بداياته الاكويشن
السؤال يأخي في برنامج civil design المسار بيكون كتله واحده فمبعرفش اربط اى خطوط ومنحنيات معاه فى المسار المعدل فهل هناك أمر معين فى البرنامج أو طريقه معينه أرجوووووو من حضرتك سرعه الرد والسلام عليكم


----------



## ابوصفا65 (20 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله خير
لك
ولوالديك


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (27 فبراير 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*​


----------



## علاء يوسف (28 فبراير 2011)

جزاكالله كل خير


----------



## alihaimor (2 مارس 2011)

رائع جدا أخي أيمن وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (4 مارس 2011)

*جزاكم الله خيرا احبائي في الله
علي امل التواصل*​


----------



## محمداحمدحسن (4 مارس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sameh sahlop (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم مهندس أيمن لو سمحت الروابط عندى مش شغاله ممكن لو سمحت تعيد رفع البرنامج 2006 على اى رابط غير الرابدشير ممكن لو سمحت


----------



## م.ابوحازم88 (12 مارس 2011)

يعجز الكلام عن شكرك
الله يوفقك ويكثر امثالك


----------



## ENG.OUDAY (13 مارس 2011)

مشكور حبيبي الغالي


----------



## حازم أحمد شيخ يوسف (24 مارس 2011)

بوركت يمينك


----------



## abo_zezo (5 أبريل 2011)

شكرا جزيلا لك عمل ممتاز 
لكن ارجو المساعدة بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مهندس/أيمن قنديل (8 أبريل 2011)

روابط جديدة على الميديافير من رفع ال م حيدر سعد
​ 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حيدر سعد 

 
_ 
الدرس الاول : create_new_project​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?0ez9hg1k8vikx54​ 
الدرس الثاني : create_alignment​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?kn446e40feo8dp3​ 
الدرس الثالث : import_points_to_program​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?qc812jjjhova5z4​ 
الدرس الرابع : create_terrain_surface​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?07e5rhzv6x9pv6f​ 
الدرس الخامس : create_cross_sections​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?44h691c499kjlb3​ 
الدرس السادس : cross_setion_part_1​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?s7md87382cnudu0​ 
الدرس السابع : cross_section_part_2​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hpgoaed2ofrsqii​ 
الدرس الثامن : from_land_to_excel​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?55de3al2uud3h6d​ 
رابط ملف البوربوينت​ 
http://www.mediafire.com/?hkekvzw431a7cfk​_


----------



## علي الحياني (8 أبريل 2011)

_مشكوور_
_مشكووووووووووووووور_
_مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور_
_شكراً جزيلاً اخي العزيز_
_بارك الله فيكم_
_وياريت ترفع المالف ال note pad الذي اجريت عليه التطبيقات بالبرنامج_


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 أغسطس 2011)

المزيد من هذه المواضيع الهامة لخدمة المهندس العربي


----------



## crazy_eng48 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير


----------



## مهندس جادر1 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور أخي العزيز بارك الله بيك


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (4 نوفمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## bayejja (24 ديسمبر 2011)

Merci infiniment pour votre fameux travail
bonne continuitee


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (24 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود الطيب و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## redaali2011 (24 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوراخى الكريم


----------

